# EDM Photo Website



## ElectroSpotlight (Apr 3, 2013)

the website is faulty but there are plenty of photos for you to criticize  new website should be out soon...

Electro Spotlight - News, Music, Photos, Events, Downloads

its a marketing company that I own

you can also see some photos on instagram @electrospotlight


----------

